# Trimax T100



## satcat1 (Jan 15, 2007)

My TRIMAX T100 works great for the satellites it is programmed to detect...it detects nothing for satellites not on its pre-programmed list. I have an RS232 cable to hookup the TRIMAX to my PC, but the TRIMAX manual does not explain what to do after this. I need step-by-step instructions on how to download information to this receiver. The download tool 4.5c I have received over the internet, but only get "error opening file" when I hit download for the "code" or "data" options. HELP!:nono:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I haven't worked with a Trimax, so I can't address your questions directly. Typically, a FTA receiver will have a mechanism (typically deep in little-used menus) for adding additional satellites. If you add the one you want, it might work with it.

Otherwise, unless someone else chimes in, I'd suggest you contact the dealer who sold you the Trimax. Or you can Google it to find other dealers and distributors who might point you to the source of the right answer. Off the top of my search:

http://www.global-cm.net/TrimaxT100.htm
http://www.wsidigital.com/trimax.htm
http://www.dmsiusa.com/trimax_t-100.htm
http://www.satmonkey.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2


----------

